# Cub and Baby Fur?



## Teekay (Apr 26, 2010)

Are they just the Furry version of Shota?

Also, are they both the same thing?

I know Baby Fur usually contains diaperplay/actually babies, but, does it also cover Shota Furries?

If someone could clear these terms up for me, that'd be great, thanks.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 26, 2010)

babyfur is the non-porn, cub fur... search cub on fa search... then you'll know.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 26, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> babyfur is the non-porn, cub fur... search cub on fa search... then you'll know.


Uh, there's babyfur porn.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

No, cubs are younger than shota characters.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 26, 2010)

its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 26, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.


Um. Where was porn mentioned in this? Shota doesn't have to be porn, does it?

Edit: Whoa, scratch that. For some reason I thought pedophilia had to involve porn, which it doesn't. Sorry.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2010)

Shota just means young boys, which could pretty much be any age from toddler to preteen.


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.



This.
Seriously, it isn't any different from drawing erotic pictures of human kids.


----------



## Gavrill (Apr 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This.
> Seriously, it isn't any different from drawing erotic pictures of human kids.


Well uh maybe because that's what it _is_


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.


You dun think it's kawaii?    derp

Anyway yes, your post is 100% correct.


----------



## Ames (Apr 27, 2010)

Molly said:


> Well uh maybe because that's what it _is_



I was referring to the cub porn, not shota.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

shota = young boys. any age under puberty.

babyfur = a character/fursona that is the age of wearing diapers. (usually under toddler)

cub fur = a character/fursona that is not wearing diapers but has not reached puberty.

there is porn of all of these.
all are near pedophilia.
although they are not pedophilia because it doesnt include real humans.


----------



## Seas (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.



Things can just be made sound worse by giving them japanese names :V


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Teekay said:


> Are they just the Furry version of Shota?
> 
> Also, are they both the same thing?
> 
> ...



Basically, yeah.

It's the umbrella term for underage characters, usually infant up to early teens.

"Babyfur" also refers to furries who have underage characters as their "fursona".

Some of them like to wear diapers and poop themselves.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> Some of them like to wear diapers and poop themselves.


The human race has made great strides in the last couple decades.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The human race has made great strides in the last couple decades.



yes. we like to get whipped and wear diapers.
also.... cheetos.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Cheetos are fantastic creations. So are veggie chips -drool-


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> yes. we like to get whipped and wear diapers.
> also.... cheetos.


You should run for President.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You should run for President.



I'm sure if I did there'd be no votes for the other players.


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 27, 2010)

Cub = Shota


:I


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Cheetos are fantastic creations. So are veggie chips -drool-



the lame veggie chips or the awesome sliced and dried actual veggie, veggie chips?

A is an abomination to B.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I'm sure if I did there'd be no votes for the other players.


I'd vote for you. You have a sweet bike. And you're really good at hooking up with  chicks. Plus you're like the only guy at school who has a mustache.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Cub = Shota
> 
> 
> :I



male + cub + babyfur = shota - furry

shota + cub + babyfur = pedobear


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I'd vote for you. You have a sweet bike. And you're really good at hooking up with  chicks. Plus you're like the only guy at school who has a mustache.



<.<;; um...... 

yeah boy.


yeaah.
*pats on head*


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> male + cub + babyfur = shota - furry
> 
> shota + cub + babyfur = pedobear



It's the same shit. :I

Shota = Shoutaro complex 

Meaning someone with infatuation with a younger male.

Cub = Child (IN FURRAH TERMS)

So basically speaking, it's just a kid with fucking fur.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> <.<;; um......
> 
> yeah boy.
> 
> ...


Google is your fri... nevermind. ):


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> It's the same shit. :I
> 
> Shota = Shoutaro complex
> 
> ...



imagine your avatar... on top of your siggy.

just... imagine.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Google is your fri... nevermind. ):


you didnt mention..





..my pet eagle.

and I"m a psychic too.
http://www.dailyweirdquotes.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/07/garyspivey.jpg


----------



## Satoshi (Apr 27, 2010)

Inb4 derp. :B


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Satoshi said:


> Inb4 derp. :B



UNF UNF UNF UNF


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> the lame veggie chips or the awesome sliced and dried actual veggie, veggie chips?
> 
> A is an abomination to B.


 
I'm a slut for either.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'm a slut for either.



HOW COULD YOU GO BOTH WAYS!?

one could not pass through the eye of sauron and go back...


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

I'M A SNACK WHORE, ALRIGHT? I WILL EAT ANYTHING THAT LOOKS MILDLY EDIBLE.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'M A SNACK WHORE, ALRIGHT? I WILL EAT ANYTHING THAT LOOKS MILDLY EDIBLE.



*narrows eyes* cheetos.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> I'M A SNACK WHORE, ALRIGHT? I WILL EAT ANYTHING THAT LOOKS MILDLY EDIBLE.


omnomnom packing peanuts. <3


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> omnomnom packing peanuts. <3



<.<;;

I....




have eaten those.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> *narrows eyes* cheetos.


 
.....mouse......MOUSE......treat?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> .....mouse......MOUSE......treat?



/83

treat?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> <.<;;
> 
> I....
> 
> ...


<33~ Much love.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> omnomnom packing peanuts. <3


 


Zrcalo said:


> <.<;;
> 
> I....
> 
> ...


Haven't we all nommed one?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> /83
> 
> treat?


 

......if you know what I was just referring to, you are amazing.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> ......if you know what I was just referring to, you are amazing.








V?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Haven't we all nommed one?



we all have to.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> we all have to.


It's part of furry initiation.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's part of furry initiation.



and eating poop.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> and eating poop.


Erm...


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

You must have just joined the fandom. You'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You must have just joined the fandom. You'll find out soon enough.


I've been going to cons since 2004 and I've never seen...

Nevermind.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> You must have just joined the fandom. You'll find out soon enough.



poop.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

I do not want to be classified in the same area as them...
I am apparently a shota, and I like shota, I am sure they are very different.
So I disagree with you.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Alright perverts. Bedtime for Kylie.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've been going to cons since 2004 and I've never seen...
> 
> Nevermind.



it lurks in a secluded area in your mind that you'd rather not go.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> I do not want to be classified in the same area as them...
> I am apparently a shota, and I like shota, I am sure they are very different.
> So I disagree with you.



;; shota arent prettyboys..
shota are little children.

who have sex.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Alright perverts. Bedtime for Kylie.



AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!

EEEEYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSS


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> it lurks in a secluded area in your mind that you'd rather not go.


The babyfur "nursery" room party.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've been going to cons since 2004 and I've never seen...
> 
> Nevermind.



Elevators must have been sticky, huh?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> The babyfur "nursery" room party.









lol


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol



Ahhh! It burns! IT BURNS!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Elevators must have been sticky, huh?


I've seen a soiled diaper in an Anthrocon elevator once.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> lol


WHAT THE BALLS.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!
> 
> EEEEYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEESSSSS


 
Only a siiiingle eye. Were I to post a picture of both my eyes, your head might explode from the intensity.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Ahhh! It burns! IT BURNS!



here... have some more...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> here... have some more...


It's Falco from StarFox.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Only a siiiingle eye. Were I to post a picture of both my eyes, your head might explode from the intensity.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> It's Falco from StarFox.



no it's not. I made that suit.
it's a blue falcon ... thing.


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've seen a soiled diaper in an Anthrocon elevator once.



Eww. Just eww. EWW! 



Zrcalo said:


> here... have some more...



The fook?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs said:


> Eww. Just eww. EWW!
> 
> 
> 
> The fook?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


 o_o I like to think I'm cuter than that abomination.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> o_o I like to think I'm cuter than that abomination.



pics or it didnt happen.

btw, I laughed my ass off when that all came together.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Stop using the word Shota you are white we have equivalent english words use them instead.

Fuckers.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Stop using the word Shota you are white we have equivalent english words use them instead.
> 
> Fuckers.



male jailbait?
sextoys?


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> pics or it didnt happen.
> 
> btw, I laughed my ass off when that all came together.


 
You know what I look like already though D:

EDIT: I laughed too. Then got creeped out that birth-defect kylie was staring at me from the computer screen.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> You know what I look like already though D:



:3 I know hon.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> Stop using the word Shota you are white we have equivalent english words use them instead.
> 
> Fuckers.


But it's kawaii!!!!


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> But it's kawaii!!!!



KAWAII DESU!

Kawaii nida?

DESU! nida?

corean?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> KAWAII DESU!
> 
> Kawaii nida?
> 
> ...


Um... Orange chicken and an egg roll please.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> But it's kawaii!!!!


I've taken Japanese, my fursona has a japanese name, his entire existence is the result of Kitsune wankery and I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE USING SELECT JAPANESE WORDS TO DESCRIBE THEIR FETISHES GODDAMN IT.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

My THC-to-lung transporter's name is kawaii.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 27, 2010)

My japanese teacher was named Kawai.

If you said Kawaii she would lose her shit.

If you don't understand the difference never say another japanese word.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> I've taken Japanese, my fursona has a japanese name, his entire existence is the result of Kitsune wankery and I FUCKING HATE PEOPLE USING SELECT JAPANESE WORDS TO DESCRIBE THEIR FETISHES GODDAMN IT.



I prefer yuri guro to shonen-ai or bishonen ... actually I really dont like yaoi either. 

come to think of it... all I really like is guro..


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> ;; shota arent prettyboys..
> shota are little children.
> 
> who have sex.


Little Boys who have sex.


Zrcalo said:


> male jailbait?
> sextoys?


I guess I would be both of those.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> My THC-to-lung transporter's name is kawaii.


Mine used to be name Angelina Jolie.


----------



## KylieIsACannibal (Apr 27, 2010)

Guro is HILARIOUS.


----------



## EdieFantabulous (Apr 27, 2010)

KylieIsACannibal said:


> Guro is HILARIOUS.


Agreed I went to Guro chan and giggled a little to be honest.
Then my friend asked me if I liked guro.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

EdieFantabulous said:


> Agreed I went to Guro chan and giggled a little to be honest.
> Then my friend asked me if I liked guro.



D: I fucking LOVE GUROCHAN

:3 gurochan = <3


----------



## Norithics (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.



It's also hebephilia, but that wouldn't produce the kind of shock value you were going for.

Also: Pretending that language semantics gives you testicular tortion makes you counter-cool. Add circle of yea-sayers for flavor and stir for maximum personal satisfaction.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

I prefer cub furs.
Diapers get stinky and full of crap, literately.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


>


Oh. So that's why he was banned from the park.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Oh. So that's why he was banned from the park.



that and I do semi-realistic suits... not all happy toony suits.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I prefer cub furs.
> Diapers get stinky and full of crap, literately.


I figured so much. :B


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

JamesB said:


> This.
> Seriously, it isn't any different from drawing erotic pictures of human kids.


Maybe so, but drawings in general are just drawings. You can't rape a drawing in the same way you can rape a child, and drawings don't have an "age of consent". Of course I think it's sick and I'm weirded out by people who like it, but I also hate lack of common sense.



Taren Fox said:


> I've seen a soiled diaper in an Anthrocon elevator once.


...I'm not sure I want to go to my first ever furry convention this year anymore.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> ...I'm not sure I want to go to my first ever furry convention this year anymore.


Who knows, maybe it wasn't from a furry. It could have been from an outsider who just happened to book a hotel room, oblivious to Anthrocon.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Who knows, maybe it wasn't from a furry. It could have been from an outsider who just happened to book a hotel room, oblivious to Anthrocon.


A normal decent person wouldn't have left the diaper in there. This sounds too much like that one furry convention where someone found semen on the elevator wall.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> A normal decent person wouldn't have left the diaper in there. This sounds too much like that one furry convention where someone found semen on the elevator wall.


Well, sex does happen in elevators from time to time.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I've seen a soiled diaper in an Anthrocon elevator once.


 
FFFFFF
I could puke. I may have a diaperfur/cub for one of my fursonas, but that's just sickening.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> FFFFFF
> I could puke. I may have a diaperfur/cub for one of my fursonas, but that's just sickening.


Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. :V


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. :V


 BRB, Puking!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> BRB, Puking!


Not in the elevators please. :V


----------



## Teekay (Apr 27, 2010)

Thanks for clearing it up guys. I just didn't want to be classing things wrong.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Teekay said:


> Thanks for clearing it up guys. I just didn't want to be classing things wrong.



_Class _?


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

Teekay said:


> Thanks for clearing it up guys. I just didn't want to be classing things wrong.


Well Zrcalo had the best definitions:


			
				Zrcalo said:
			
		

> babyfur = a character/fursona that is the age of wearing diapers. (usually under toddler)
> 
> cub fur = a character/fursona that is not wearing diapers but has not reached puberty.


 
There is porn of them, but I would like to add that not all of it is sexual or pornographic pedo fapping material.

There is also one more category, Diaperfur, which can be a character/fusona of any age that wears diapers. It can be for fetish/fap reasons or simple ageplay/regression.

Edit:
By class, I think he means he's trying to classify the different kinds of furry art. These 3 are all different even though they do overlap in some aspects.

Diaperfurs tend to be more fetish oriented, while babyfurs and cubfurs are more often interested in the ageplay/regression aspect.

It's easy to confuse them and just group them all together as a fetish. Especially since they are all furries and this fandom is so heavily fetish based.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

The only thing I'd argue is the term "babyfur" is often used to encompass everything, including diaper furs and cubs.

Check this out if you want specifics:

http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Babyfur


----------



## Teekay (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> _Class _?



Classing things, as in grouping, labeling, whatever. Calling something something it's not.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> its pedophilia, stop making it sound better by giving it a japanese name.



Cub porn is paedophillia, babyfur isn't.

Do some research.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> Well Zrcalo had the best definitions:
> 
> 
> There is porn of them, but I would like to add that not all of it is sexual or pornographic pedo fapping material.
> ...



I still do not class babyfur as strictly a paedophillic thing. I watch a girl on FA who draws a lot of babyfurs, and they are just that, baby furries, no porn, nothing "suggestive" just family friendly art of baby furries.

But like pretty much everything online, there is porn of it out there somewhere.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Teekay said:


> Classing things, as in grouping, labeling, whatever. Calling something something it's not.



Oh, ok.

I just got confused seeing the words "babyfur" and "class" used simultaneously :roll:


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> I still do not class babyfur as strictly a paedophillic thing. I watch a girl on FA who draws a lot of babyfurs, and they are just that, baby furries, no porn, nothing "suggestive" just family friendly art of baby furries.
> 
> But like pretty much everything online, there is porn of it out there somewhere.


I don't either, and never have. I watch a few babyfur artists myself. None of them (to my knowledge) draw porn. Though the one guys lifestyle is questionable (total AB/DL lifestyle, living off SSI and babyfur art commissions).


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I don't either, and never have. I watch a few babyfur artists myself.



Is strawberryneko an artist you watch? Though she did not draw babyfurs when I first started to watch her. Well, not as much anyway.


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> Is strawberryneko an artist you watch? Though she did not draw babyfurs when I first started to watch her. Well, not as much anyway.


 
I don't think so. (but I'll look into her if she's really good)

Tavimunk is one of my favorites as far as babyfur art goes. Other than the occasional dirty diaper, his work is clean and fetish free.


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I don't think so. (but I'll look into her if she's really good)
> 
> Tavimunk is one of my favorites as far as babyfur art goes. Other than the occasional dirty diaper, his work is clean and fetish free.



Her stuff is quite cute.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread


----------



## xcliber (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread


"This thread" proves that normal people can appreciate cute babyfur art that isn't porn or fap worthy. 

I know that just breaks some peoples hearts.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> This thread


Says the girl with the "loli-shota wolf" fursona.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I don't think so. (but I'll look into her if she's really good)
> 
> Tavimunk is one of my favorites as far as babyfur art goes. Other than the occasional dirty diaper, his work is clean and fetish free.



He's an awesome artist.  I really love his stuff.

I've heard some gross things about him though, rumors and such.

Even so, doesn't change the fact that he's an awesome artist.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> "This thread" proves that normal people can appreciate cute babyfur art that isn't porn or fap worthy.
> 
> I know that just breaks some peoples hearts.


How come no one told me this thread was here?

Honestly, as long as it isn't porn, I have no problem with any of it..

Being a loli/shota furry doesn't mean you're a cub fur or baby fur, because loli and shota are prepubescent according to the Japanese

Loli-Shota is the exception, because it's teenage boys, mostly boys, that act/dress like little boys

So to sum this up: no, baby and cub furs are not the furry version of shota


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 27, 2010)

Diaperfur: furries who enjoy wearing diapers.

Cub/babyfur: prepubescent child antro character. 

:V


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Says the girl with the "loli-shota wolf" fursona.


Guilty as charged 

I wasn't saying it was a bad thing though


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> shota = young boys. any age under puberty.
> 
> babyfur = a character/fursona that is the age of wearing diapers. (usually under toddler)
> 
> ...



^This this this^
Edit: Minus that last sentence. 

Also
Lolicon ['loli] = young girls, any age before puberty.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Clayton said:


> ^This this this^
> Edit: Minus that last sentence.
> 
> Also
> Lolicon ['loli] = young girls, any age before puberty.


And isn't a diaper fur an adult fur who wears diapers/acts like a baby?

And as for loli (and shota) it's usually between the ages of like 11 and 12

Which really, it seems like loli is seconded to shota
Like a lot of the female counterparts to a lot of things in this culture are :/


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2010)

and

Babyfur = clean baby furries. ["Cubs"]
Cubfur = Toddler age up to puberty I'm guessing.
There are porn of both but it's generally just called "cubporn".

I have nothing against clean art of babyfurs / cubfurs. [Just.. please don't fucking babytalk. ffs] It's the cub PORN that people get their panties in a twist over. So before any cub artists complain, think about what people are bitching over.


----------



## SirRob (Apr 27, 2010)

This thread is hot. â™¥ It makes me furry purry and kinda murry.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

SirRob said:


> This thread is hot. â™¥ It makes me furry purry and kinda murry.


*hides*

Stay away from me


----------



## Volkodav (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> And isn't a diaper fur an adult fur who wears diapers/acts like a baby?
> 
> And as for loli (and shota) it's usually between the ages of like 11 and 12
> 
> ...



No, IRL those are called Adult Babies or some shit.
Diaperfurs are furries [characters] that wear diapers. IRL they're not called diaperfurs, they're called Adult Babies.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Clayton said:


> No, IRL those are called Adult Babies or some shit.
> Diaperfurs are furries [characters] that wear diapers. IRL they're not called diaperfurs, they're called Adult Babies.


Well yea, but the actual characters are made to portray that


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

xcliber said:


> I don't think so. (but I'll look into her if she's really good)
> 
> Tavimunk is one of my favorites as far as babyfur art goes. Other than the occasional dirty diaper, his work is clean and fetish free.


Tavimunk and Ozziskunk draw very cute art. :3


----------



## Randy-Darkshade (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> How come no one told me this thread was here?
> 
> Honestly, as long as it isn't porn, I have no problem with any of it..
> 
> ...



You forget that there is a lot of porn associated with Loli in the japanese world of hentai/anime.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

RandyDarkshade said:


> You forget that there is a lot of porn associated with Loli in the japanese world of hentai/anime.


This is true

But I meant in an clean sense, I only ever see shota really or loli-shota


----------



## Usarise (Apr 27, 2010)

can we just settle this and say:
Cub is young furrys
Young furrys is small child anthros
Small child is pedophile
pedophile is bad. 

Cub = Bad


----------



## Norithics (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can we just settle this and say:
> Cub is young furrys
> Young furrys is small child anthros
> Small child is pedophile
> ...



If a woman will chew gum, she'll smoke.
And if she'll smoke, she'll drink. 
And if she'll drink, she'll do anything!

So if a woman chews gum, she'll do anything!

You see why this doesn't even remotely work?

So to answer your question: *No.

*And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

Usarise said:


> can we just settle this and say:
> Cub is young furrys
> Young furrys is small child anthros
> Small child is pedophile
> ...



The small child isn't the pedophile.

It is usually the older person that is the pedophile.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Clayton said:


> ^This this this^
> Edit: Minus that last sentence.
> 
> Also
> Lolicon ['loli] = young girls, any age before puberty.



glad you agree with me.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.





Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.





Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.




and murderers arent bad.. they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.
because everybody kills somebody sometime in their life right?
yeah. I offed 3 people the other day.
typical middle class family outing.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.


Whaaaaaaaa?!


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.


What?


----------



## Alstor (Apr 27, 2010)

Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2010)

I'm hoping he was saying that in the context of pedophile = "person who is attracted to kids" and not pedophile = "person who molests kids"

...but otherwise I'm as lost as everyone else.


----------



## Willow (Apr 27, 2010)

Ricky said:


> I'm hoping he was saying that in the context of pedophile = "person who is attracted to kids" and not pedophile = "person who molests kids"
> 
> ...but otherwise I'm as lost as everyone else.


..probably the second one

Am I the only [loli]shota wolf fur here? Or are there others...just thought I'd ask


----------



## Browder (Apr 27, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> Am I the only [loli]shota wolf fur here? Or are there others...just thought I'd ask



It's such an out there obscure fursona that calls for so much Rule 34 that I seriously doubt that you are the only one doing it, Willow.


----------



## IggyB (Apr 27, 2010)

Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.


WAT

anyway my views on the matter
Cub porn: get out, you're a bunch of pedophiles for making this stuff, I don't give a fuck if it's "Furry" it's still child porn, nuff' said
Baby/Diaper furs: I can stand you, but you're grown adults, or at least in your teens, why are you imagining yourself as babies and wearing diapers? seriously


----------



## Willow (Apr 28, 2010)

Browder said:


> It's such an out there obscure fursona that calls for so much Rule 34 that I seriously doubt that you are the only one doing it, Willow.


I'm clean at the moment though :/


----------



## Shaui (Apr 28, 2010)

No thank you.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 28, 2010)

Norithics said:


> And pedophiles aren't bad, they're people with a comparable good and bad feature ratio to anybody else.


I was trying to defend cub art and you completely ruined it for me. Thanks a fucking lot.


----------

